# Congratulations USA for winning the Stanley Cup!



## Papalote

Congratulations!  Well done! 

Take good care of it as we are planning on getting it back next year! (We´re the eternal optimists, eh?)

Papalote


----------



## french4beth

Thanks, Papalote - better luck next year!  

However, we won't bother checking how many of the players are from Canada (particularly from Quebec....)


----------



## fenixpollo

Firstly, thanks.

Secondly, you're offering congratulations to a whole country, as if it was a US vs. Canada game.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the Stanley Cup was a championship for the league, without respect to which country the competing teams are located in.

Are you (and other Canadians) considering this year's Cup (and Cups in general) to be a US vs. Canada thing?


----------



## Papalote

Well...euh... yes, it is a championship for the league but it is somewhat perceived as being a USA vs. Canada thing, although I can´t prove it. But when you hear t.v. and radio commentators bemoaning the fact that the cup is once again left in the States and that we haven´t been able to return it to Canada, and that it is the 13th consecutive year that the Cup has been in the States...mm..  

But it is a friendly vs. This just makes us want to try harder to get it back. Just repeating what I heard hard-core fans express- 

Perhaps other Canadian fans will give us their opinion...

P


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I even didn't know what the Stanley Cup was...! I had to look for explanation into wikipedia. 
Thanks, now I can understand why Canadian and US countries are not that much interested in the World Cup (soccer) Tournament in Germany as this Stanley Cup took place at the same time this year.


----------



## lsp

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> I even didn't know what the Stanley Cup was...! I had to look for explanation into wikipedia.
> Thanks, now I can understand why Canadian and US countries are not that much interested in the World Cup (soccer) Tournament in Germany as this Stanley Cup took place at the same time this year.


It used to be over by Mother's Day (in May). Every year since the strike it's gotten later. I don't think that explains the USA soccer disinterest.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

lsp said:
			
		

> It used to be over by Mother's Day (in May). Every year since the strike it's gotten later. I don't think that explains the USA soccer disinterest.


I read it used to be on March, but no more precision for nowadays playoff date.
OK, now I know this was late congratulations, then.


----------



## maxiogee

A propos de rien ~ an anagram of "The Stanley Cup" is "US cheat plenty".

This sports-repellent Irishman has never heard of this competition.


----------



## fenixpollo

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Thanks, now I can understand why Canadian and US countries are not that much interested in the World Cup (soccer) Tournament in Germany as this Stanley Cup took place at the same time this year.


 This week in the US, the national basketball championship, hockey championship, the World Cup and an important golf tournament are all competing for TV viewers.  

With basketball games' scores in the 100's of points; and the fast-moving, violent action of hockey, sports fans in the United States think that soccer is an inferior sport.  

That still doesn't explain why people like golf, however.


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> That still doesn't explain why people like golf, however.



Because watching paint dry is too fast-paced for them!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And yes, in theory (and maybe in the U.S.), it's a league issue and not a national issue.  But Papalote is right - here in Canada you'd think that we were back in the Olympics and that ownership of the Stanley Cup was being disputed by national teams instead of leagues.

Nobody has publicly stated this, but the NBA and the NHL are in cahoots - we swap Canadian hockey players for American basketball (and baseball) players.

Anyway, congratulations to the Hurricanes!  It was a great series this year.


----------

